# frontosa id please



## bleaudolphin (Apr 12, 2008)

hi i brought these frontosas a couple of weeks ago they were said to be zaire blue but someone else has told me that they are not 
could anyone please help !!


























thank you


----------



## cichlidgirl1 (Sep 17, 2007)

They look zaire to me. I am not an exptert on zaire but they seem to have the really dark blue and the crisp stripes. Mask also looks zaire. I would guess moba by looking at them (but as i said im not an expert ). The other possiability could be a tanzanian variant. But i still think it looks moba to me. Maybe someone who keeps moba can comment. Hope this helps.


----------



## supadave (Jun 19, 2007)

Zaire. It's a nice looking Zaire , too.


----------



## Charles (Feb 25, 2003)

looks to be a zaire type.


----------



## bleaudolphin (Apr 12, 2008)

thank you all very much for your help
im much happier now was getting 
conserned that i got ripped off


----------



## RoBolton (Dec 16, 2006)

tanzanian variant!!!!


----------



## allen2 (Dec 16, 2007)

Definatly Not a Tanzanian

Most certainly is a Zaire.


----------



## Razzo (Oct 17, 2007)

I'd agree that they are Zaire (the Zoro mask gives it away).

I'd be tempted to guess that they are Moba (of course, that could only be a guess).

Nice fish - congrats!

Russ


----------

